# St. Louis: Where's the snow?



## accentlawn (Nov 17, 2007)

Where's the snow? We've only had 1 plowable event so far.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

it just snowed here tonite for about 20 minutes, does that count.. 
where are you in st. louis?


----------



## accentlawn (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm in Florissant. I'm work mainly around O'fallon.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

across the river ofallon IL , or ofallon MO?


----------



## accentlawn (Nov 17, 2007)

O'fallon, Mo What area are you in?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i'm in south county


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Maybe Monday night. That looks like are best chance.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

it's all in northern missouri this year....about 30" so far.... i'm sure you will get your turn when it warms up.


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

dear god id have to file if i had a winter like that


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

kandklandscape0;492021 said:


> dear god id have to file if i had a winter like that


we call snow plowing a HOBBIE around here...STL average is probaly about 12"...KC is about 15" and our average is about 20" LOL you probably get that before DEC.


----------



## accentlawn (Nov 17, 2007)

*1/2 inch????*

Maybe we'll get to salt tonight...hopefully we get something to plow soon. I'll take the 1/2 inch though.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

so how did all you guys make out last night? at least it was something purplebou


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

we got ice up here


----------



## accentlawn (Nov 17, 2007)

A 1/4 inch at the most..pretty pathetic but the sleet/freezing rain made it slick enough, with a light dusting of snow on top, to salt. Now if only the new iceoway would work right consistently.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Got to salt. Better than nothing.


----------



## accentlawn (Nov 17, 2007)

Another salting tonight, hope we get a decent amount on Thursday.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

You guys getting ready? Snow is coming!payup


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i'm getting ready and trying to be optomstic but it's hard , we hire our own meteorologist and it seems he keeps backing off on snow amount...not sure what the weather channel is saying guess we'll see


----------



## accentlawn (Nov 17, 2007)

*i forgot ........*

i forgot how to hook up a plow, its been so long since we've had snow.......WAIT I don't know where the plows are at ............haha

Seriously though, if nothing else I hope we can get a decent plowable event. 10" and up would be really nice, it would weed out a lot of the really unprofessional guys around here and it would make next year nice....there would be more people willing to pay OUR price instead of THEIR price. Anyways we'll see how it goes. All the salt from last night, that is still on the lots will burn off some of it AND cause some calls about why do you need to presalt my lot.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

wow...what a storm,10 hours of snow, our meteorologist said that at one point( about 2:30 am) we got almost 2" in that hour. 37 hours straight to basically get done. finally got to plow w/ the skid steer and Boss/Kage . it's a cool piece . my skids are both single speed but can still out push a truck. i got to test drive a 2 speed new holland today , i don't know how fast all skids are but this was VERY impressive. i'm postive i could probably pretty easily out plow 2 trucks w/ the 2 speed. how'd the rest of you guys do?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i meant 27 hours...need some sleep !!!


----------



## accentlawn (Nov 17, 2007)

It was a good one. I worked for 39 hours with two 2 hour breaks. I spent 20 of those in a 2 speed Bobcat S250 with a 10ft protech pusherbox. It easily equals 2-3 trucks. I thought I heard 3" an hour for around 1 am on Friday, I'd make a pass and by the time I backed up to make another one it was covering what I just did. I'd love a few more storms like that one.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

do you by any chance sub for someone? i have an s250 single speed that i'm dying to trade up for a 2 speed after having driven the 2 speed new holland. there's no way i can live with a single speed after that

ps your correct 3" in that hour not 2"


----------

